# Congratulations



## asm

A person in my academic departmen was the recipient of an important award (related to  a language association here in KY); I want to congratulate her with as many languages as possible. Is this the right place to ask for translations for "CONGRATULATIONS" in all languages we use here? If not, where do I do this?
(By the way, I tried some languages, but in French, for instance, there are two different possibilities and I got stuck .

Thank you


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola ASM,

You are close.  Have a look at the instructions for starting a glossary thread, and go for it.  I suggest broadening the topic a little, as this might be a tiny glossary.  How about a list of all the social niceties you can think of...congrats, please, thanks, sorrry...etc.?


un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## Whodunit

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hola ASM,
> 
> You are close. Have a look at the instructions for starting a glossary thread, and go for it. I suggest broadening the topic a little, as this might be a tiny glossary. How about a list of all the social niceties you can think of...congrats, please, thanks, sorrry...etc.?
> 
> 
> un saludo,
> Cuchu


 
Otherwise, if you just want to have as many translations of "Congratulations, Mr xxx" as possible you should visit the OL forum.


----------



## alby

Croatian:
Čestitam!


----------



## yasemin

turkish:

tebrikler


----------



## amikama

In Hebrew it's *ברכות*. Also *מזל טוב* is possible.


----------



## gliamo

asm said:
			
		

> (By the way, I tried some languages, but in French, for instance, there are two different possibilities and I got stuck .


In French: _félicitations_. What was the other word?


----------



## Silvia B

Italian:
*Congratulazioni*


----------



## Jana337

Czech:
Blahopřeji

Jana


----------



## elroy

Arabic: *مبروك*


----------



## redwine

my try in japanese: omedetoo gozaimasu.


----------



## Isis

Filipino - BINABATI KITA!


----------



## beatrizg

In Greek: Συγχαρητήρια (se pronuncia:singharitiria)

(Sólo espero que te sirva)


----------



## JJchang

in Mandarin:
恭喜  (gong xi)
in Cantonese: gong hei


----------



## GeorgiaL

In Scottish Gaelic
meala-naidheachd ort (familiar)
meala-naidheact oirbh (respectiful)


----------



## Whodunit

In German:

Alles Gute! (if she has a special post now)
Gratulation! (if she just earned a prize and now it's over)


----------



## Whodunit

I think he wants to say it, so you can't take for granted that he can read Hebrew and Arabic letters. 



			
				amikama said:
			
		

> In Hebrew it's *ברכות*. Also *מזל טוב* is possible.


 
My try:
barchot; matal tob



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Arabic: *مبروك*


 
mabruuk (English pronunciation: mabrook)


----------



## Samaruc

Valencian-Catalan: *'Felicitats'* or *'Moltes felicitats'*


----------



## ggca

I think you already know it in spanish.

Here it is: Felicidades!


----------



## amikama

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I think he wants to say it, so you can't take for granted that he can read Hebrew and Arabic letters.


So asm is going to congratulate his (her?) friend loudly in all languages?  
I thought asm would write them all on a paper, which is much simpler mission... no?  


Anyway, ברכות = _brachot_ (Scottish 'ch', as in 'loch') and מזל טוב = _mazal tov_.


----------



## Whodunit

amikama said:
			
		

> So asm is going to congratulate his (her?) friend loudly in all languages?
> I thought asm would write them all on a paper, which is much simpler mission... no?


 
Wouldn't that be much more impressive? 



> Anyway, ברכות = _brachot_ (Scottish 'ch', as in 'loch') and מזל טוב = _mazal tov_.


 
I was close.


----------



## RobertNL

In Dutch:

gefeliciteerd (=very general)
or
hartelijk gefeliciteerd (=when the person means something to you)


----------



## DanTheMan

Korean:

축하드립니다.  (ch'u-kha-du-rim-ni-da)

Good luck.


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish:
Onnittelen (only one person congratulating - I congratulate)
Onnittelemme (several persons congratulating - we congratulate)


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

alguien ya dijo en español???

*¡Felicidades!*

Saludos


----------



## TommyEngel

In Swedish: 

Grattis!


----------



## Paul Wessen

in Esperanto:

gratulojn!


----------



## Thomas1

In Polish:
Gratulacje


----------



## vic1.0

in hungarian: Gratulálok!


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: 
Parabéns.


----------



## PitBullLuva

In Finnish:

Congratulations! - Onneksi olkoon!


----------



## panjabigator

Panjabi:  ਵਧਾਈਆ /vadhaaiiaa/ or ਮੁਬਾਰਾਕ /mubaarak/
Hindi: बधाई /badhaaaii/ or मुबारक /mubaarak/
Urdu: /mubaarak/


----------



## Christine2

Dutch : Proficiat !


----------



## Cepkah

In Bulgarian;
на български : Честито!!
Na Bylgarski   : Chestito!!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

In French :

"Félicitations" ( as it was said before ) or "Mes félicitations"

In Thai 


ยินดี          yin dii


----------



## tqv

in vietnamese:
 Chúc mừng


----------



## PaoPao

wauuu que buena idea la tuya de hacer esta felicitación, definitivamente se va a sentir alagado/a por la manera tan peculiar de hacerlo.


----------



## Maja

alby said:


> Croatian:
> Čestitam!


Same in Serbian:
Čestitam! (Честитам!)


----------



## suslik

In estonian language:
 
*Palju õnne!*


----------



## bb3ca201

GeorgiaL said:


> In Scottish Gaelic
> meala-naidheachd ort (familiar)
> meala-naidheact oirbh (respectiful)


 
I've always used "Meal do naidheachd" and "mean ur naidheachd".  Most blessings and wishes of wellbeing end in "ort/oirbh", so I guess the other ones are accepted too.  I've never heard of them, though...


----------



## chriskardos

in Hungarian: Gratulálok!


----------



## Consimmer

Malay: Tahniah!


----------



## Orreaga

Basque: Zorionak!


----------



## Dublabla

In Korean we can say : *축하합니다. (Chu ka hap ni da)*
chu- 'ch' as in 'chicken', 'u' as in 'Book'(oo)
ka - as in 'cop' (co)
hap - 'a' as in 'hot' (o)
ni - as in neither(ei)
da - 'a' pronounced like 'o' in pop.
(English words above I put as examples of pronounciation should be pronounced in american-english accent)


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Isang pagbati' sa iyo, kaibigan! (I congratulate you my friend)


----------



## apmoy70

beatrizg said:


> In Greek: Συγχαρητήρια (se pronuncia:singharitiria)
> 
> (Sólo espero que te sirva)



/siŋxari'tiria/ (plural nominative neuter)
Compound; preposition and prefix «συν» (sun)--> _with, together with_ + Classical verb «χαίρω» (for the meaning of it, see here)
lit. "congratulations"
A more colloquial form is «συγχαρίκια» 
/siŋxa'rica/ (plural nominative neuter)
with the same meaning


----------



## Akhara

J.F. de TROYES said:


> In French :
> 
> "Félicitations" ( as it was said before ) or "Mes félicitations"
> 
> In Thai
> 
> 
> ยินดี          yin dii



ยินดี means glad, to be or feel pleased or with pleasure. If I may suggest a few of Thai translations:

• (polite, spoken by a male speaker) ขอแสดงความยินดีด้วยนะครับ or a short form, ยินดีด้วยครับ
• (polite, spoken by a female speaker) ขอแสดงความยินดีด้วยนะคะ or a short form, ยินดีด้วยค่ะ
• (informal, spoken by a friend) ขอแสดงความยินดีด้วยนะจ๊ะ or a short form, ยินดีด้วยจ้ะ


----------



## Auflauf

*Welsh (Cymraeg)* : Llongyfarchiadau!


----------



## A.O.T.

In Ukrainian: If you want to congratulate a friend or one person you should say - *Вітаю*! (Vitàyu).
                  If you wanna congratulate a group of people or this is done on behalf of a company or an organization then you should say - *Вітаємо*! (Vitàyemo).


----------



## Adlu

Albanian:

Urime!


----------

